# 4 reds in a 30



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

do u think a 30 gallon long tank is enough room for 4 reds when they grow bigger?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No. I'd get a 60-75 gal for them.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no at least a 55 gal will be reqd but bigger the better
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

overbite said:


> no at least a 55 gal will be reqd but bigger the better
> dixon


 Agree with Dixon. At least a 55g....

moved to equipment


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

2 would be good enough.. 4 would be risking it to be housed forever in a 55 gal.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

4 would be tight in a 55, a 75 would be better. Also like mentioned already a 30 is way to small for 4 Reds.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

it would work for a while till they begin to outgrow it...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said...not enough room...too cramped...buy a 70 g!


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i agree with RhomZilla


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i agree with piranha198220


----------

